# Problema xinit e flag use

## Pes88

Ciao a tutti, da poco uso gentoo e sto riscontrando tante difficolta nel capire il sistema portage ed usare emerge... 

Comunque volevo installare il server x ma mi fallisce la compilazione della libreria xinit, ho provato a compilare solo questa ma il risultato non cambia... 

l'errore che ottengo è : 

```

you must build sys-apps/dbus with the x Use flag enabled. 

ERROR : mi dice che è fallita la compilazione 

Call stack 

ebuild.sh line 48 :called pkg_setup 

xinit-1.0.8-r4.ebuild, line 36 : Called die 

```

Poi scrive un paio di volte la frase iniziale...  ( non avevo voglia di riscreverla) 

da quel che ho capito è colpa del mio flag use!!! 

Allora ho pensato di settare il flag use apposta per questo pachetto, quindi ho dato il comando emerge -pv xinit, ma quando vado a cercare il file : 

/etc/portage/package.use non trovo neanche la cartella. Che faccio la creo io e dentro ci metto la configurazione del flag use relativa a quel paccheto??? 

Il flag use che ho nel file make.conf è : 

```

USE=" gtk -qt3 -qt4 -kde dvd alsa hal dbus wifi pam -debug -minimal" 

```

Tengo a precisare che , pam -debug -minimal, li ho aggiunti per il file xinit, ottenuti come ho detto prima!

----------

## djinnZ

puoi postare l'output di eselect profile list e emerge --info? Si parte da li quando le use portano rogna.

In ogni caso mi pare che ti manchi la use X globale.

I file o le directory /etc/portage/package.* vanno creati manulmente ed usati "cum grano salis" di guareschiana memoria.  :Wink: 

----------

## Pes88

Ho aggiunto il flag X ma non è cambiato niente!! Ho lanciato i comando che mi hai detto e i risultati sono stati :

eselect : 

```

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/2008.0 *

  [2]   default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/x86/2008.0/developer

  [4]   default/linux/x86/2008.0/server

  [5]   hardened/x86

  [6]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [7]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [8]   hardened/linux/x86

```

emerge --info 

```

Portage 2.1.6.11 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_1.73GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 26 May 2009 06:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode wifi x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## djinnZ

```
emerge -1NDu dbus ; emerge -1NDu hal ; emerge -1NDu xinit
```

vedi se si sblocca.

Personalmente selezionerei il profilo desktop ed andrei a disabilitare globalmente le use che non ti servono e provere a lanciare un 

```
emerge -NDuv system ; emerge -NDuv world ; revdep-rebuild -i
```

ma facile che peggiori le cose.

----------

## Pes88

ora è andata!! e ho selzionato il profilo desktop.... 

Ma quindi il poblema era installare dbus e hal???  

Quindi se mi si ripresenta lo stesso problema mi conviene installare i pacchetti con le opzioni che mi hai postato qui, soprattutto con -D per includere tutte le dipedenzee d N che non ho capito bene a che serva...

----------

## table

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  -D per includere tutte le dipedenzee d N che non ho capito bene a che serva...

 

N sta per newuse, verifica se vi sono stati cambiamenti nelle use flags e, se sì, ricompila i pacchetti interessati da questi cambiamenti

----------

## devilheart

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> Ma quindi il poblema era installare dbus e hal???

 no, il probelma era compilare dbus con la use X attivata (di default col profilo desktop), cosa che il messaggio di errore stesso ti ha suggerito di fare

----------

## Pes88

OK!!! Capito... grazie per la spiegazione...

----------

